# Holistic pediatrician in MA??



## ZerKk94 (Jan 6, 2022)

Hello everyone! 
Wondering if there is anyone who can point me in the direction of a more natural/holistic pediatrician anywhere in MA, but wcill be willing to travel to NH if need be..I have a beautiful 8month old girl who is not vaccinated at all. Our current pediatrician has tried to convince my wife( lesbian yes but I BIRTHED OUR DAUGHTER😤) to go behind my back and vaccinate her. 
This doctor also tried to convince our 16yo daughter to go behind our back to her father (who only sees his kids twice a month and has no custody) to sign off on birth control and covid vaxx when she does not want either.

I am desperately looking for a pediatrician for my children who just won't pressure and push for vaccines/medications..This doctor also tried to tell my daughter that tylenol and ibuprofen don't work for cramps, and that she needs to start taking prescription medicine for them.. when my daughter was just saying she gets cramps and sometimes they are bad, but never once asked for medicine or stated her current routine doesn't work..my kid doesn't even want to go back to see any doctors anymore because of how uncomfortable this encounter was. 

P.s I apologize for the extra ranting, these situations just infuriated me!


----------

